# Graduation and SURPRISE



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

After an incredible graduation ceremony, where I received the highest achievement award and had my family join me from all over the world, we were joined by 30 people who joined us for dinner at the school.
Today I was shocked to find a letter from the James Beard foundation.
I am awarded a scholarship for $3,500 and a place in their next magazine with a picture and my story.
Iam so excited..
Thank you all for your support during a hectic yet fullfilling year.
Danielle:bounce:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I am not as familiar with your story as most on here are. But James Beard?! WOW!!!!! :bounce:  

Congratulations.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Congratulations would be an understatement here. Unfortunately, it's the best I can do. I am, as you will find in many other replies to this post, so very proud of you and so very happy for you!!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Awesome! Any thoughts on what you'll do with your scholarship? Or are you still stunned by the wonder of it all?!


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

Congratulations! That is wonderful!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow! This is a fantastic news Danielle. Congratulations.


----------



## billyg60 (Jun 28, 2001)

Way to go!!!!

Those wine classes at the CIA shure sound tempting to me!!!


Billy


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW!!!! SO, SO happy for you!!!! That's really fantastic!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

How great for you, and for the culinary world!!
I'm so proud of you Daneille.

All the power in the world to you
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You must feel on top of the world. I wish you the best, and hope to hear more as things progress for you. Congrats!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

HEY SISTER!

Way to go!!

Seems like yesterday we were both posting about going back to school after years in the workforce. Four more weeks for me and I'm atta here!

You did good... REAL good. I hope it takes you where you want to go!

All the best,

A.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Wow! Congratulations Danielle! I've enjoyed hearing your stories; trials and tribulations! 

They were most definitely worth it! Can't wait to see wait you do next!


lynne


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Well, Iam glad it's over.. Thank you again for being there and hearing me out when I was literally OVER IT..
Iam off to Canada, Kelowna to be exact..(Isn't there a chef in Kelowna online here?)
For winetasting, chilling out and trying to take on the bunnyslope..
Us South American swimmers don't ski well..
lol
Iam ofcourse only speaking for myself..
what is this gentleman's name again?
Anyway,,,, Thank thank you thank you
I will keep you posted on my plans..
Danielle


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, Danielle! I've got goosebumps for you! As all of us here, I have an idea how hard you've worked and hope some day to meet you and savor your cuisine. Someone had better tell me how to get a copy of that publication! 

Yasher koach, Danielle: May you go from strength to strength.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi Danielle,
as we say in hebrew Kol Hakavod all my respect to you.
I know how you feel as I also graduated with distinction or as 
they call it in french Mention Bien.
Keep the good work and be an asset to the culinary world.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well done Grasshopper. You have earned your place in the world now go forth and prosper and when you get your show on Food TV don't forget to invite us on for guest appearances.


----------

